# Help! How to add Refrigerant?



## wowchaz (May 17, 2011)

I need to add freon to my 1995 Golf GTI VR6 with 2.8L, There are two lines at the back lift side of the engine wall. My question is: Where would the freon connect too? Large line or the small line? and how much freon would that model need. 
wowchaz


----------



## gregthebuc (Sep 26, 2009)

Not trying to be an ass....but based on the questions you are asking I recommend you find a good mechanic and take it to them. VW's are not like domestics and if you over charge the car it is going to cost you a lot more $$$ to have it evacuated and re-charged.


----------

